# Chick Mortality



## ameesh (Aug 1, 2019)

After hatching eggs which type of food best for parents? Some breeder's saying sprouts not good for that time. Any suggestions? Anybody please give me a best diet menu.any suggestions for Reduce chiks mortality?


----------



## SelvaMani (Oct 29, 2019)

CHicks need good nutritional food. Provide as much as better food.
If you share your food style what you follow then based on that we will recommend. Also, the temperature, genetic background of that bird played a major role.


----------



## ameesh (Aug 1, 2019)

SelvaMani said:


> CHicks need good nutritional food. Provide as much as better food.
> If you share your food style what you follow then based on that we will recommend. Also, the temperature, genetic background of that bird played a major role.


Seed mix &Carrot. Beetroot. Soaked wheet.Green gram.Bengal gram.Green pea & Egg food . That's my food style


----------



## ameesh (Aug 1, 2019)

SelvaMani said:


> CHicks need good nutritional food. Provide as much as better food.
> If you share your food style what you follow then based on that we will recommend. Also, the temperature, genetic background of that bird played a major role.


Sir can you please share your food style after hatching egg.


----------

